# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Ideas for what to do with Merbau offcuts?

## PRKLCD

Hi all, 
Sitting at home watching the rain - wishing I was able to finish my deck  :Annoyed:  
I was just wondering what people do with all the off cuts of decking boards - merbau in my case? 
I was thinking about making some steppers out of it. Basically I pulled out a whole bunch of cheap ugly square pavers and I was thining about attaching the merbau on it somehow and using them as stepping stones out to the washing line - what do you guys think? 
Just wondering if people have come up with anything interesting....

----------


## Ashwood

Since no one has replied ... 
how about jenga pieces for the kids, or a chessboard? longer pieces to build wooden boxes to house pots? stand/tray coaster to put a hot pot/wok and protect the dining table? 
merbau pieces in the ground ...hmmm... the direct contact with moisture will cause it to rot/deteriorate over time, so be prepared to replace it every few years.

----------


## echnidna

I stick them in me timber rack till I need a small bit of wood

----------


## TommyC

I made a table and 2 chairs for my 2yo son and a cradle for my 3mo daughter, all from offcuts of merbau from my deck.  They came up well, I was surprised that Merbau is actually quite a nice wood to work with!

----------


## petersemple

BIL gave a whole pile to the kids for building blocks.  It;s amazing what those offcuts have been since then 
Peter

----------


## tea lady

A list of more ideas. 
*Long blocks augmenting the block set can really help the construction of bridges and roofs.  
*I was going to make myself a traditional deck chair out of some we have lying around.  
*Planter boxes that are made to sit on the deck will nearly look like decor. 
*Coffee table size tables to hold drinks and snacks, or be kids play tables that look better than those plastic ones. 
*I guess they have those ridges on one side, but merrbau makes good chopping boards.

----------


## RufflyRustic

I made the most comfortable outdoor chair with merbau cutoffs.  I totally agree that it was great to work with. 
cheers
Wendy

----------


## Ashwood

Agree as well - I quite like Merbau - my new timber floor for my house extension is merbau t&g boards (nicely machined & kiln dried stuff), while I just did a large bookshelf using merbau decking for the front trim & side walls of the cabinet (but ordered joinery doors from elsewhere). The trim were not offcuts though as I wanted full length ones.

----------


## zathras

I made a duck board for the shower when we go camping in the bush. 
5 star luxury in the bush with the nice smooth even platform and no mud  :Smilie:

----------


## bpj1968

I gave all mine to a neighbour for firewood, beofre I realised how easy it was to work.  Have used some of it and otehr odd timber for a small table and chair for the kids

----------


## Tubby2

I made a planter box and 2 stands for some pots

----------


## UteMad

Being a NICE guy i give them occasionally to SPA N DECK so they can give you all the nice samples they do for customers..... 
I know your welcome   LoL 
cheers utemad

----------

